# Bucks coach Jason Kidd sees signs of improvement



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Milwaukee Bucks have passed the quarter mark of the season and are trying to stay in the hunt in a suddenly competitive Eastern Conference.
> 
> Bucks coach Jason Kidd is seeing some positive signs in the past week, knowing plenty of basketball is left in the 82-game marathon.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-coach-jason-kidd-sees-signs-of-improvement-b99629419z1-360888541.html


----------

